# The switch in breeds



## vidpro23 (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been using Prof. Fankhauser's recipe for Neufchatel goat cheese for several months now with great success, until recently. We have been using our Nubian goat milk up until the last month as she has been bred and now we've changed to using our newly acquired Alpine girls. The only change that I've seen is a tighter consistency of the curd the morning after incubation, with the Nubian it was a tofu-like consistency on the top and bottom with a loose center and the Alpine result is almost completely tofu-like, which has resulted in a loose cottage cheese finish instead of a dry goat cheese log. The other difference is a stronger goat aftertaste, which isn't detectable in the milk before only after the product is finished.
I follow the recipe religiously and use a vegetable rennet (I have animal but haven't tried it because I didn't want to risk change), time and temperatures are strictly adhered to as well. Any ideas or suggestions are greatly appreciated.
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/neufchatel/neufchatel.htm


----------



## danil54grl (Mar 10, 2014)

Well my guess would be the butterfat content in each breed. Just like cows, goat breeds milk differs in content. Your Nubian will have a larger butterfat and protein level in her milk than your Alpine.


----------

